# Question for those who smoked pot



## Anamllzz (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey everyone. When I first researched into depersonalization disorder, a lot of people said that they got it when they smoked pot and had an anxiety attack sort of thing. thats exactly what happened to me Its been a few months and I am doing a lot better, but I was wondering, for those of you who smoked pot and got this, have you smoked again? For some reason I think it might help, that when I come down again I might be back in a normal state, but at the same time Im scared Ill get stuck in that same out of body and unreality state again. Any comments/stories/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well about week after i got this i did a couple times. The doctor told me it would go away after a while and it was nothing serious because i he just thought i had a panic attack. I had been a chronic smoker so i was experiencing wiithdrawls on top of all this, so i smoked a couple more times. I didnt get high cause i was so dr'd out but i just felt really relaxed. i dont think it helped any. Ive given up pot and other drugs, i refuse to fill this way forever and its just wasnt worth it to me once i quit for good. Ive also stayed away from alcohol too, im not sure if ill start drinking again if i make it out of this. Anybody start drinking again after?


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well about week after i got this i did a couple times. The doctor told me it would go away after a while and it was nothing serious because i he just thought i had a panic attack. I had been a chronic smoker so i was experiencing wiithdrawls on top of all this, so i smoked a couple more times. I didnt get high cause i was so dr'd out but i just felt really relaxed. i dont think it helped any. I smoked again cause i had no idea what was going on and the doctor said it wasnt serious. Then i found out what was going on and ive given up pot and other drugs. I refuse to fill this way forever and its just wasnt worth it to me once i quit for good. Ive also stayed away from alcohol too, im not sure if ill start drinking again if i make it out of this. Anybody start drinking again after?


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

well, I had a couple of pints this weekend and well, I think it's got nothing to do with what you take.It's all about the atmosphere you're in when you do alcohol, or pot. If you're in an environment where you feel safe, where you feel comfortable then you're likely not to get any MAJOR panic attack. However, I strongly advise you to stay away from the pot. drinking seems to be ok if it's done in moderation.

Gabriel


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

i beleive pot has something to do with my dp. It didn't just hit me after smoking once. It seemed more gradual. I have majorly cut back from smoking. When i do every once in a while i seem to get mixed results. I get nervous and have trouble performing in normal activities. my atention span is shot and i feel uncomfortable around my closest friends. I pretty much become silent and have nothing to say. While i have trouble concentrating on the world around me i almost feel like i can understand myself better. I slip off into my own mind. I realize some of the destructive patterns of thought and traits i have. Its quite strange. The problem is i have trouble remembering any of it. While i can think deeply my mind still feels like a mess. It may all just be an illusion caused by the high.

I really don't think smoking again will really help you much. While i think sometimes i'll reach some great epiphany while high, it never comes. I have been working towards stopping completely.


----------



## Anamllzz (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks, that last comment helped a lot. I think now that if im not sure how I feel, than shouldnt untill I fell 100 percent sure like I want to.


----------



## DUDE91345 (Dec 8, 2006)

I've tried smokeing pot again MANY times after my first dp/dr experience and each time it just comes back.Drinking is okay though,I just got really drunk this last weekend and I was okay.Hope that helps. 

EDIT:Oh yeah I forgot.What urbn said about the gradual thing is true(atleast for me).The first thing that happened was my brain felt all tingly.
Then next time I smoked I felt "out of body".Then dr hit me hard with dp the next time I smoked.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

I wouldnt smoke again. If you feel better, why risk losing your progress? Since I have 'recovered', i have taken two hits two different times. The first time i was drunk and didnt even realize i had smoked 5 mins later. The next time was last night and I took a hit from a vaporizer. I had been dp/dr free for 4 months, and now, the morning after, Im at about 45%. Its just not worth it. Even though I have vowed many times not to smoke again, this time im positive that I wont.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

yea stay away from that shit, there is a reason its illegal, it just sucks we're the ones that had to find the worst reason of all.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a reason why it's somewhat legal here in the Netherlands. It fucks up far and far less than (U.S.A. legal ) Ephedrine caps.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Sup ya'll.......

I have this exact same dilema and I think the reason why is because I'm very, very much emtionaly addicted to smoking weed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I started 4 years ago and had a blast. Typically listneing to music, chatting with friends and playing in a band and then after about 2 years of bliss.......it went sour and I just went really quiet, couldn't come out of my shell and got really moody.

I'm currently just coming out a psychosis..hence the depersonalization and it's really refreshing to not want to smoke or have to think about smoking weed again but then bang!!!..............I start thinking about how nice a hash doobie would be and how maybe I can start smoking again in a couple opf months and it pisses me off because I know it can't be good!!!!

I want more positive role models that don't advocate it.......

Neone got ne advice?

good advice btw jgard10


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

NO. DO not smoke again after having it, EVER.

I had severe DP/DR and my friends insisted that if i smoked some pot that i would feel relaxed, calm and be able to act normal (in a way)

I smoked pot for 2 year's before this happened and it seemed like a good idea.

During my smoking session i found myself starring at the sky, and in that instant i felt like something just detatched from my head. I felt a RIP IN MY HEAD!!! It doesn't make much sense but it was/is the worst feeling i ever had. In that moment i knew i would never be the same again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

I passively smoke weed every Wednesday, I know I?m breathing it in and it?s being sorted in my fat cells, but would this really ?affect? my DP/DR?

Cheers big ears.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

There is quite a difference between passively smoking pot or eating a spacecake :lol:. My guess it wont affect your DP more than a grapefruit or chocolate bar. Unless of course you think potsmokers are intimidating, you are sensitive to smoke or feel uncomfortable in any other way with (soft)drugs around you.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm liking this sensible advice about never smoking weed again! Thanks ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

FloatingRoberto said:


> There is quite a difference between passively smoking pot or eating a spacecake :lol:. My guess it wont affect your DP more than a grapefruit or chocolate bar. Unless of course you think potsmokers are intimidating, you are sensitive to smoke or feel uncomfortable in any other way with (soft)drugs around you.


Thanks for your reply FloatingRoberto =)


----------



## kill9 (Mar 12, 2005)

everytime I thought I'd be able to smoke again after long breaks in between ended in disaster, as soon as I hit the pipe I'll feel that all too familiar panic and dejavu feeling


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry one, but drugs aren't useless, they are just being used in a negative manner. Amphetamines *desoxyn* make adhd'rs less annoying and benzo's ease the life of dp'rs.
It's only pretty hard to productively use drugs or "medicines" without professional advise, so let your shrink prescribe m.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

It's silly to disregard the benefits of pot completely. Millions of people smoke weed every day and only a infinitesimal amount of them experience DP or DR. SSRI's, Benzo's and MAOI's have been around for less than a generation, people have been using marijuana for theraputic/recreational/spiritual reasons for thousands of years. I dont smoke pot anymore but it was a great tool for me for a number of years and I owe a lot of my spiritual development to it.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I didn't get my DP from pot, but from some other trauma and find that marijuana is the only thing that actually relaxes me. And since DP is mainly a cycle between the brain's dissociation and anxiety, anything that could possibly help with anxiety could help with DP.

Pot shouldn't be blamed for DP. DP is a brain defense, not a drug-induced psychosis.


----------



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

MyDP/DR was induced by smoking pot. I had smoked for a long while before, but then one time It hit me. A little at first, but i disregarded it and continued. I smoked 3 more times and each time it got worse. Then when i finally found out what DP/DR is i felt terrible that i had done this to myself. I will never Smoke pot again.

Maybe it wont do anything to me if i do it again. but waybe it would. even if there was only a 1 out of 1,000 chance of smoking pot again making it worse, i would no way in hell risk it. i would give almost anything to make this stop.

You have to realize that you have right now, all the power that you need to fight this. there are certian things that if you do them it will make this worse, and other things that make this better. im sure that you have figured most of them out by now. so is it really worth it? just a little pot?

for my whole life adults told me pot is bad you shouldent do it. but i always said "well mom and dad, you did it and you turned out fine." i had never heard of anyone getting seriously flowered* up from pot.

BUT OH BOY WAS I WRONG. i shure as heck know now that when i have to tell my kids about not smoking pot I will have a darn good reason why they shouldent.

EDIT:


inthegrass said:


> Pot shouldn't be blamed for DP. DP is a brain defense, not a drug-induced psychosis.


Thats actually not true. for some people it might be true but, DP/DR is known to be for some people a potentially drug induced dissociative dissorder. any chemical that changes that way that your brain percieves the world puts you at risk for DP/DR.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

FloatingRoberto said:


> Sorry one, but drugs aren't useless, they are just being used in a negative manner. Amphetamines *desoxyn* make adhd'rs less annoying and benzo's ease the life of dp'rs.
> It's only pretty hard to productively use drugs or "medicines" without professional advise, so let your shrink prescribe m.


You are obviously on drugs!

Funny much? No, sorry. Keeping it zipped.

Carry on...


----------



## Marre90 (Jun 30, 2007)

You guys that say "Dp cannot be induced by smoking cannabis" You guys are a fucking joke, im 100% sure it was cannabis that got me in to this shit, and all you liberals trying to legalize that so called "soft" drug get the fuck out of here. That so called soft drug gave me dp/dr and i was pretty liberal about cannabis before but now i know better it isnt as soft as everyone tries to explain it is. Maybe dp/dr wont kick in on everyone that smokes pot BUT to those people that get it because of pot, is it fair? Legalizing something that can induce dp/dr in some people and not knowing what people it will give dp/dr. Nah go legalize something that isnt that harmful to us.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ay.


----------



## joepert (Aug 16, 2006)

I can also smoke pot without many problems... got my dp/dr from stronger hallucinogens. But I don't do it that often...


----------



## Gippie (Jul 5, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I've smoked copious amounts of pot since the onset of my DP/DR over 2 years ago, and it's never made it worse. At one point in time it really helped me get on with my life, and pretty much eliminated all anxiety, and OCD associated with DP/DR.
> 
> It all comes down to the individual, I'd say.


Yes, I think It depends on the person. But I wish there was a set idea wether or not smoking pot again will cause DP to return. I probably won't smoke for a very long time after I've recovered, but may try again very gradually.


----------



## Gippie (Jul 5, 2007)

joepert said:


> I can also smoke pot without many problems... got my dp/dr from stronger hallucinogens. But I don't do it that often...


I mean I got DP after I smoked A SHIT LOAD of pot you know... Like a lot... and mixed too... like I was fucked  I want to be able to smoke again because it always helps me relax as long as I don't over do it. But reading some of these replies is making me anxious =\


----------



## Gippie (Jul 5, 2007)

A lot of people I know have gotten DP from smoking and still continue smoking to this day =\ Hasn't changed


----------



## Polydectus (Jul 24, 2007)

I have tried to remember the first time I felt the way I do, and I have to say that it was the last time I smoked weed and had a really bad experience. I am almost positive it came from that.


----------

